# Nervous Behavior



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

I took Thunder to the groomer's place the other day. He loves the groomer. I opened the door to the car to let him out, and he ran away across the street and into the empty parking lot. I didn't seeing any critter scurrying to get away from him. He stood at the end of the parking lot looking at me like he was confused. 

He's reacting more to the booming from the local marine base. He becomes very neurotic now. And if we leave him at home alone too long, he now poops on the floor if he gets scared (is what I assume).

This all has been taking place in the last six months. He's 8 yrs, 7 mths old now.

Poor guy. I hate to see him suffer these traumas. I'm going to try to get a natural sedative for him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry no advice but hope the others will have.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thunder's Mom*



Thunder'sMom said:


> I took Thunder to the groomer's place the other day. He loves the groomer. I opened the door to the car to let him out, and he ran away across the street and into the empty parking lot. I didn't seeing any critter scurrying to get away from him. He stood at the end of the parking lot looking at me like he was confused.
> 
> He's reacting more to the booming from the local marine base. He becomes very neurotic now. And if we leave him at home alone too long, he now poops on the floor if he gets scared (is what I assume).
> 
> ...


I think a vet visit might be in order-tell them exactly what you told us. Could be that like people, he's just getting older and I know that Pets can become more fearful as they age, just like people. They can also get senility-I'm not saying that's what he has.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

New behaviors should always be discussed with your vet, and he should be checked out for any underlying medical problems. However, IF his issues are anxiety related, suggest trying Dog Appeasing Pheromones (D.A.P.) (Adaptil or Comfort Zone) to help calm him, it comes in a spray, a collar or a diffuser. I have recently starting using the diffuser and have had amazing results with three of my dogs who have anxiety/stress related issues. They are calmer, less reactive, and over all more relaxed.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I would add the Thundershirt for trips to that list.

I would definitely do a Thyroid test through Dr. Dodds.

Hope your little buddy gets better soon!


----------

